# Gilt Group



## kdemers1221 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey everyone. I don't know if any of you have heard of Gilt Group. They are a company that specializes in designer clothing, handbags and accessories for women, men and children. They offer amazing deals hundreds of dollars cheaper than retail. The website was featured on The View but it is invitation only.


----------



## zzoester (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm a member. I like this site a lot...I have actually never bought anything because, I swear...every time I see something I want, it's sold out - ugh! Cuz I get their too late after the sale has started. But yea, it's a great site!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 6, 2009)

this sounds intriguing <3


----------



## xxluverxx (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zzoester* 

 
_I'm a member. I like this site a lot...I have actually never bought anything because, I swear...every time I see something I want, it's sold out - ugh! Cuz I get their too late after the sale has started. But yea, it's a great site!_

 
I know what you mean zzoester, you need to login at the moment the sale begins or else the most sought for goodies will be all gone.  I get many of my handbags from Gilt.  They ship pretty quickly too.


----------



## ellapink (Feb 7, 2009)

It sounds like Hautelook...


----------



## Kayteuk (Mar 14, 2009)

I brought some links of london yesterday....I may be running from the bank for a while...


----------



## zzoester (Apr 2, 2009)

there's also ruelala, which I think I might like better than GG...


----------



## HerShe (Apr 2, 2009)

I am a member as well, they have really good sales but I am waiting for them to do another sale on makeup so that i can use my 25 credit


----------



## miss_primer (Apr 13, 2009)

If you any of you need an invite to Hautelook, Gilt Groupe, Rue La La, and Ideeli send me a pm with your email.  I will send you one.


----------



## luvsic (Apr 13, 2009)

DEFINITELY INTRIGUED O_O

Now I *might* be able to fill my dreams of pulling off all of my desired carrie bradshaw inspired outfits. However, even though the prices are ridiculously low, I am still unable to afford them :'( ...maybe when I come out and get a better paying job I'll look into it again. 

How exactly does it work? Is it free to sign up? Do you just browse through designer outfits and pick out one you like, and if you get lucky it's yours? 

*flips through SATC coffee table book*


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 30, 2009)

Please note that it's against the TOS of the site to post links with invite codes etc. where the poster is going to receive a 'kickback' or 'credit' of sorts.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Jun 30, 2009)

can the mods delete this thread. thanks.


----------

